

Ask HN: Working one month in NY (and its problems) - iaskwhy

Hi,<p>Me and a good friend are thinking about returning to NYC for a month to get some work done. The city was inspiring to us back in 2008 and we want to feel it again.<p>We still need to find a place to stay (rent a studio?) but there are some other problems, some of them we're not yet sure how to handle. For example, what's the best way to have a good internet access for a month only? Any ideas?<p>So I'm wondering, any tips from people who have been through it?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tsycho
AFAIK, most of the internet providers (Time Warner etc) need 6 month contracts
at a minimum. However, I know people who canceled their contract after a few
months with no penalties so you can try that.

One very good option is New Work City. Great location, great people and quite
cheap I think.

If you want something totally free, NYPL and tons of coffee shops offer free
internet, though speeds are rather slow, and their firewalls might block some
sites.

------
yef
I'm based out of NYC and rent out my spare bedroom to Airbnb'ers and work from
home, myself. Which month are you thinking about? Feel free to contact me
directly.

Don't have a good answer for you on internet access but coworking and short
term office space is easy to come by. Neighbor wifi is also pretty good. :)

------
spooneybarger
Sublet for a month from someone who has good internet access.

